# Sony LIVE Stream



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/e3

*Intro*
Lots of action, spittle, and front row-action (Feels like a U2 concert)
PS3 Only console with Blu-Ray, built-in Wifi, (false claim, Wii has Wifi)
"We'd like to share our vision of the future"
Playstation has always focused on innovation and content

*3D Technology*
Sony leading company in 3D
35-million PS3's ready for 3D entertainment
20 3D titles launched by March 2011

*Killzone 3*
Most ambitious title to-date
Visuals look beautiful
Arctic snow level
There is a jet pack. Can be used to go across canyons.
Helicopter level
Feb 2011
Compatible with Playstation Move
Killzone 3 is the Avatar of the video game industry

* Upcoming 3D Games*
Motor Strom
Killzone 3
Sly Cooper Collection
Gran Turismo 5
Crysis 2
Mortal Combat
Shaun White Skateboarding
Ghost Recon
Disney's Tron Evolution
NBA 2K11
Required to wear 3D Glasses

*Playstation Move*
New level of precision
For the first time in motion gaming, hardcore gamers will be pleased
1-1 tracking between controller and camera
Making fun of Wii-Sports boxing?
It has BUTTONS for those who don't feel like throwing a big red ball
Regular PS3 and PS3 Move versions of games can go on the same disk due to dual layer blu-rays

*Sorcery*
Third person action adventure game for PS3 Move
Flick at the screen to cast spells
Incredibly accurate with Move
Can combine certain spells
Developers have access to what color the Move ball will be.
Can use whirlwinds with a fire spell to create fire storm
Spring 2011

PS3 exe. describes himself as Ryan Secrest

*Tiger Woods PGA Tour 11*

My live stream is acting up. I'm not gonna be able to liveblog this. Sorry


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 15, 2010)

There getting a bit cocky


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 15, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> There getting a bit cocky


And Nintendo and Microsoft aren't?


----------



## Mino (Jun 15, 2010)

Wait... they aren't the only console with built-in Wifi... are they?


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Wait... they aren't the only console with built-in Wifi... are they?


Well the 360 Slim is getting it. And I don't think the Wii has it.

Oh wow, the Wii does have it.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 15, 2010)

Awesome. A home console with 3D!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 15, 2010)

Wii has built in Wifi.


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2010)

Only with BOTH blu-ray and built in wifi


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 15, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Only with BOTH blu-ray and built in wifi


OIC


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 15, 2010)

Mine just froze for some reason


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> Mine just froze for some reason


I think it's because they're showing the video where you need 3D glasses.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 15, 2010)

Same... im gonna miss lBP2


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 15, 2010)

Sly Cooper Collection

Of course, after I get all the games on PS2.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 15, 2010)

Now they just need to make a TV that doesn't require 3D glasses


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

I am no longer ever getting a PS3, 3DS fills my needs and wants more.


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2010)

Why they talking about the ps2?


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 15, 2010)

It's amazing that the PS2 is still selling strong


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 15, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Why they talking about the ps2?


Because it's just now coming out in Brazil.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 15, 2010)

Sony looks best so far.


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2010)

lol @ them bashing nintendo wii


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

Did that guy just make fun of Wii Sports boxing?

lol, they're making fun of the Wii.


----------



## Mino (Jun 15, 2010)

Is it just me or was James Earl Jones narrating the beginning of that Sorcery game?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 15, 2010)

PREACH ON KEVIN!


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 15, 2010)

The Move is looking better than I thought it would.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 15, 2010)

LBP 2 stuff.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2010)

They're giving a 20 min. show of LBP2 tomorrow also.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2010)

Sly Cooper Collection?

Where!?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 15, 2010)

Bunch of Limited Edition games on PS3 from EA.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 15, 2010)

OH *censored.3.0* VALVE WITH PORTAL 2 ON PS3!


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2010)

portal2!


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 15, 2010)

PORTAL FOR PS3?


----------



## Zachary (Jun 15, 2010)

I was hoping the surprise was JoCo. But that wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 15, 2010)

Final Fantasy XIV looks cool


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 15, 2010)

GT5 coming soon (Aug?). Finally. 

inFamous 2 being shown now.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 15, 2010)

inFAMOUS 2!


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 15, 2010)

Infamous 2 now. This conference is pretty good.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 15, 2010)

Cole no longer sounds like a blender full of gravel!


----------



## Zachary (Jun 15, 2010)

Sony and Nintendo has owned E3!


----------



## PaJami (Jun 15, 2010)

Any news on a new PSP coming out?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 15, 2010)

No, just a new marketing campaign. :/


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow. I'm watching an interview on G4 and this guys talking about the Move.

HE MADE FUN OF THE WII.


----------

